
ZeroTrustOps: Securing at Scale - oedmarap
https://blog.sonatype.com/zerotrustops-securing-at-scale
======
cheschire
This is the introduction to a topic, and starts by asserting we are already
tired of reading the title because we have heard it so much.

Five years ago this would have been blog post one of four.

------
unixhero
I liked the table in the article a lot!

